# How to in big cartel



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay so im planning on dropping my line soon ans trying to set up the shop. So was wondring can i just purchase a domain and use it on big cartel or do i gotta get a host and then im able to use my own domain on BC. Not sure if i explained well enough thanks for any help.


----------



## playera (Aug 13, 2010)

You can buy a domain name and use it with bigcartel without buying a host.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I bought a domain through godaddy and use their forward with masking feature. So if you type in the name wormilstuff.com it goes to big cartel (not really) and you see www.wormilstuff.com in the address bar instead of wormilstuff.bigcartel.com. Of course this is only useful with their free plan.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

You do not need a host. Just get a domain name and big cartel has easy to follow instructions to make your domain name work with your store.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

just go with bigcartels paid plan. its only $20 and you wouldn't have to do all that forwarding crap.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

SoloStampede said:


> just go with bigcartels paid plan. its only $20 and you wouldn't have to do all that forwarding crap.


I'm just testing the site to see if I want to stick with it and the _forwarding crap_ takes all of one minute to set up, very easy. Thought it might be worth mentioning if the OP was also testing the waters.


----------

